# لغز القبعات ...



## Ramzi (6 أبريل 2008)

أربعة رجال يدّعون أن هم أذكياء للغاية ويرون أنفسهم أحق من غيرهم بمناصب إدارية حساسة في الدولة ، هذا الإدعاء لم يعجب الملك فأمر بإعدامهم رجماً حتى الموت ، بدأ الجنود بدفن الأربعة أحياء حتى وصل بهم التراب إلي منطقة الرقبة بحيث لا يستطيع أي منهم الالتفات يمينا أو شمالاً ولا حتى الإيماء برأسه إلى أعلى أو إلى أسفل ، عند هذه اللحظة وصل الملك وأمر الجنود بالتوقف عن الدفن ، ثم أمر بوضع جدار عازل بين الرجل رقم A والرجل رقم B ، وطلب من جنوده إحضار 4 قبعات ( قبعتين سود وقبعتين بيض) وألبسهم الرجال الأربعة تماما كما في الشكل ، حيث: 

​




​


•الرجل رقم A لا يرى شيئاً غير الجدار العازل 

•الرجل رقم B لا يرى شيئاً غير الجدار العازل 

•الرجل رقم C يرى الرجل رقم B والجدار العازل 

•الرجل رقم D يرى الرجل رقم C والرجل رقم B والجدار العازل 


•لا يستطيع أي أحد منهم النظر إلي قبعته مباشرة .. ولا يستطيعون إخبار بعضهم البعض بما يستطيعون أن يروه 

•كل رجل منهم يعلم جيداً موقع رفاقه الآخرين ويعلم أن عدد القبعات أربعة (إثنتان منهما سود والاخريتين بيض) 



•ابتسم الملك قائلا: 
•إذا أردتم النجاة من الموت ، فليخبرني أحدكم عن لون القبعة التي يلبسها ، وأمهلهم ثلاث دقائق. 
•مرت الدقيقة الأولى 
•مرت الدقيقة الثانية 

قبل نهاية الدقيقة الثالثة 

•.. تكلم أحدهم بالإجابة الصحيحة؟ 



•فأمر الملك بإخراجهم جميعاً .. وعينهم مستشارين خصوصيين لديه. 




•السؤال : من هو الرجل المنقذ؟ وكيف كان متأكدا من إجابته 100% ​


----------



## sweetly heart (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

الرجل رقم  d هى الذى اجاب الاجابة الصحيحية لانه يرى الرجل بى لون قبعته بيضاء والرجل الذى يليه سى قبعته سوداء اذا هو بالترتيب قبعته بيضاء وبقى الاول a قبعته تكون سوداء


----------



## Ramzi (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

لا غلط 
اصلا همه ما بيعرفوش انهم واقفين بالترتيب 

حاول مرة اخرى ....


----------



## جيلان (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

*مممممممممممممممممممممممش عارفة
بس ممكن بتيجى مع الهبل دوبل ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

اممممممممم
هو اقرب حل d
بس غالبا غلط
عموما ياريت تسهلها شوووووويه كمان 
علشان نمخمخ فيهااااااااااااا​


----------



## سيزار (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

اعتقد هو ان الرجل   c لان يتوسط الرجل d  ,b  اذا هو الى نطق ابن الناس الطيبه 

ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا رمزى حتى لو كانت الاجابه خطاء .. بس عشان تعبت معانا
ههههههههههه


----------



## صوت الرب (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

*أعتقد أن لا حل لها هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

*هي جات by luck*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ارووجة (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

بظن شخص A

انه هو قاال بالحظ قبعتي سوداااااا

فالشخصD  عرف انه قبعته ممكن تكون بيضااا لانه شايف قبعة Bبيضا وقبعة C سودا 

وبعد هيك شخص C  عرف انه قبعته ممكن تكون سودا لانه شاف قبعة B  وحكو D و A لون قبعتهم

وبعدين بالنهاية حكى شخص B



يعني كله  تماشى حسب ظن  شخص A

يعني هو المنقد   حسب رأي
مابعرف ازا صح ولا لا

:smil13:  متعودة على هيك اسئلة لانه بيشبه اسئلة القسم الكلامي بامتحان البسيخومتري اللي مدمر طلاب عرب48


----------



## سيزار (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

اعتقد هو ان الرجل c لان يتوسط الرجل d ,b اذا هو الى نطق ابن الناس الطيبه 

ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا رمزى حتى لو كانت الاجابه خطاء .. بس عشان تعبت معانا
ههههههههههه 

****************************
بما انهم اذكياء اذا 

الاول وهو الذى يحمل رقم (دى) شايف الاتين الى امامه واحد اسو والتانى ابيض ... بس هو مش عارف لون قبعته !!!!

وبما ان التانى والذى يحمل رقم  (سى) شايف ان رقم (بى) لون قباعته ابيض .. اذا هو فكر وعارف انه صاحبه ب الخلف .. وما نطقش لاخر وقت من الدقائق .. يعنى هو عارف ان احنا الاتنين مختلفين (سى و ال دى ) وهو الاول فينا ومنطقش .. اذا على اخر وقت هينطق السى ان ( لون قبعته اسود ) وبكدا انتهت المشكله 

هااااااااااااااا دا تحليلى ..


----------



## سيزار (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

هاااااااااااا اين الحل الصحيح


----------



## twety (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

اين انت يارمزى
:dntknw:
​


----------



## ارووجة (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

:t33:اة فينك 
نااااااطرين


----------



## ثاوفيلس (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

ملهاش حل


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

حلوة مشكور عليهابيتهيألي ان اللي نطق الاجابه الصح هو أخر واحد حاول يحاوبفالاول لو قال بيضاء او سوداء  فهي خطاء و الثاني لو قال سوداء  أو بيضاء فهي خطأو الثالث لو قال سوداء أو بيضاء فهي خطأ يبقى المستمع يعكس اقوال كل واحد من الغلط يعرف أن قبعته لونها ايهحد فهم حاجة من اجابتي؟؟


----------



## Ramzi (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

بعد الانتهاء من الاستماع لكل الاراء










اتضح ان احدكم جاب اجابه صحيحة مية المية 









وهو














سيزار

والي جوابه كان 
بما انهم اذكياء اذا 

الاول وهو الذى يحمل رقم (دى) شايف الاتين الى امامه واحد اسود والتانى ابيض ... بس هو مش عارف لون قبعته !!!!

وبما ان التانى والذى يحمل رقم (سى) شايف ان رقم (بى) لون قباعته ابيض .. اذا هو فكر وعارف انه صاحبه ب الخلف .. وما نطقش لاخر وقت من الدقائق .. يعنى هو عارف ان احنا الاتنين مختلفين (سى و ال دى ) وهو الاول فينا ومنطقش .. اذا على اخر وقت هينطق السى ان ( لون قبعته اسود ) وبكدا انتهت المشكله 

هااااااااااااااا دا تحليلى .. 

وهو تحليل صحيح ميه الميه:yahoo:

وارجو ان تكونوا فهمتم الجواب لانه لغز عظيم يستحق الثناء لي :yaka:


----------



## Ramzi (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

الكل يبارك لسيزار بس بشرط انه جاوب السؤال من دماغه مش ناقلة من الانترنت او من اصحابه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت الرب (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## Ramzi (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

بس المهم تكون فهمت الجواب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## سيزار (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

هى هى هى انا مظقتت قوى 

شكرا يا رمزى  واى  خدمه ابعت انت بس اى لغز وبعون الله يتم حله 

شكرا يا كبير 

اما نشوف بقى مين هيجبلى هديه ومين هيدينى كلمه مبرووووووووووووووووووك 
هههههههه


----------



## ارووجة (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

انا مافمهت عليك الجواااااااااااااااااااااااب الصحيح شو هو

بس شوف جوابي برضو صح :beee: مش بس جواب سيزار  ههههههههههه

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يااروبا هههههههههه

ونحنا ناطرين المزيد من الغاز من


----------



## ارووجة (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

ايوة خلالالالالالالاص فهمت الجواب  قريته كويس
فعلا شي حلووووو شو شطوور سيزاررر هههههه
برافوو


----------



## سيزار (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*



ارووجة قال:


> ايوة خلالالالالالالاص فهمت الجواب  قريته كويس
> فعلا شي حلووووو شو شطوور سيزاررر هههههه
> برافوو



****************************

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا جميل على التهنئه بجد بشكرك
وبعدين اروبا دى زى العسل من بوقك ههههههههههه بس انا الى قولتلك عليها .. تشكرى يا ست الكل


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك سيزار
الله منت بتفهم اهه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## twety (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*



> اما نشوف بقى مين هيجبلى هديه ومين هيدينى كلمه مبرووووووووووووووووووك
> هههههههه


هااااااات هديتى الاول
وبعدين يجبولك هديييييييه :t32:

اة يارمزززززى ميرسى للموضوع
واللغز الصعب ده


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

*مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك يا سيزار
بس بالنص ياحلو​*


----------



## sameh7610 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لغز القبعات ...*

مبروك يا باشا​


----------

